# You know you're a soapmaker when...



## thinkativeone (Jun 6, 2013)

You're itching to make soap so badly that you start dreaming about it - I dreamt last night that I made HP in my crock pot because I couldn't stand waiting anymore. And I was all upset about it having to be a dedicated crock pot now and needing to get another one for other things... :Kitten Love: 

What about you guys? Any other "you know you're a soapmaker when..." moments?


----------



## Kay (Jun 6, 2013)

You go to the grocery store, and look at the oils they have for SOAP instead of cooking!

I actually had a dream about soap making last night too!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Jun 6, 2013)

Waiting to be interviewed for a job and looking at the company's catalog and thinking....":think: maybe I'll be able to get coffee, tea and shelving at cost!"


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jun 6, 2013)

I second that thought Kay!

Mine is sitting at work and being on this forum and planning out time to make a batch or two


----------



## fatfacedcharlie (Jun 6, 2013)

Kay said:


> You go to the grocery store, and look at the oils they have for SOAP instead of cooking!
> 
> I actually had a dream about soap making last night too!


 
Phew! I thought I was the only one :Kitten Love:


----------



## thinkativeone (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay, if three of us all had a dream about soap making last night that's just weird!


----------



## Kay (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL! My dream was about swirling technique. I tried it the other day with some Roobios tea in soap, and ended up having to rebatch the soap, so the swirls went out the window.:sad: Maybe my dream is trying to tell me I'll be successful ONLY in my dreams?:cry:  

I'm lovin this thread, BTW!


----------



## Bicycle808 (Jun 6, 2013)

I've had the dreams, the grocery tendencies (it enrages my wife), but it's been impacting my jobs lately, too.

I work Sundays as a barista, and i tried (&failed) to get the coffee shop owners to go in on buying CO in bulk with me, to save on shipping. Turns out, they don't make enough vegan pastries to warrant a purchase of 50lbs of CO.  But I _do_ get cheaper OO thru them, altho it's only $1.50 less for the 169oz of OO versus what I pay at the Asian market.

My other job, the main one, is to manage a residence for adults with developmental disabilities.  I spent 5 minutes trying (and failing) to convince this lady that a soap with ingredients like sodium talloate and sodium cocoate is, indeed, made with lye, but that b/c the lye is converted in the chemical reaction of saponification, it doesn't need to be listed in the ingredients.  She protested that her "boys" are "allergic to lye", which is why she spends so much money on soap that "isn't made with lye".  I let it go.

Oh yeah, I also sell a lot of soap to coworkers at work, but don't tell anyone.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh yes. Every trip to the grocery store requires a trip to the baking aisle now just so I can look at the oils. 

That and I now harass our local Sam's Club for not carrying coconut oil. Every time I'm in there it's "Did you get coconut oil yet?".


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jun 6, 2013)

You visit a kitchen store and every gadget you like relates to soapmaking. This happened yesterday.  Even the Hubster was getting excited.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Jun 6, 2013)

You are walking past the local CVS and look at the flowerbed and think "Can I come back later and harvest some of the beautiful lavender?"


----------



## thinkativeone (Jun 6, 2013)

These posts are great.  Cracks me up how obsessed we all are! When it comes to coconut oil, my local Costco only carries the organic unrefined (which I eat, yum btw) but considering how expensive shipping is I'm seriously considering buying it there for my soaping as well (get my organic olive oil there already). That soap bug!


----------



## kazmi (Jun 6, 2013)

When you get excited about a package that your DH gets delivered not because of what he bought but because the box it came in is THE perfect size for soap.  He just shakes his head.


----------



## krunt (Jun 6, 2013)

...you happily buy certain oils for soap that you've never bought for food because you always thought they were too expensive.


----------



## Ann Marie (Jun 6, 2013)

Haha, way too many soapmaking dreams!!! Maybe it's because from the time I get home until I go to bed I am either planning or making soap. And then, of course, it doesn't help when I spend my lunch breaks going to healthfood stores to investigate additives, EOs, and such just for fun...


----------



## Kay (Jun 7, 2013)

kazmi's post made me spit out my coffee! lol! Sounds like me! And don't forget THE BUBBLE WRAP:shock: it's lined with!! Oh my, it's like Christmas time! lol! I've become a hoarder of some pretty weird stuff recently.


----------



## fatfacedcharlie (Jun 14, 2013)

You return home from a week away and the first thing you do is check to see how your latest batch is doing. Now I know I need help :roll:


----------



## Lotus (Jun 14, 2013)

Not me. I actually had a rather inappropriate dream about my very gorgeous neighbor. : ) He used to be my boss years ago, though. So, it's not really the first time that's happened. 

I agree with Kay. I shop for oils for SOAP, rather than cooking. It's nice though. I've never felt more justified in spending the money on all that oil, than now.

ETA: You also feel a little hesitant to cook with a particular oil that you are planning to use for your next batch.


----------



## kazmi (Jun 14, 2013)

Charlie I'm with you on that!  As soon as I walk in the door from work I'm checking.  Now my latest obsession - looking at the spice rack at home/grocery store and wondering what colors they would make in soap


----------



## dcornett (Jun 14, 2013)

I can go right along with the buying expensive oils that you wouldn't one time buy for food, and the kitchen gadgets that I inspect for how the can relate to soaping...but I remember a post way back on a thread like this that really hit home: you know your soapmaker when your taking more pictures of your soaps than you are of your family.


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jun 14, 2013)

You walk buy the soap aisle and look at all the new detergent oh I mean new soap that is available and think to yourself that you need to get some to clean your back porch with, lol!


----------



## Kay (Jun 14, 2013)

You hide 'The good oil" from your husband, so he won't use those by mistake when he happens to cook.


----------



## bodhi (Jun 14, 2013)

You run out of room in the kitchen so the porch is now covered with crock-pots infusing goodies too.


----------



## welsh black (Jun 14, 2013)

You buy food, spices, jams, you don't like or need just because they will make good containers or moulds !!!


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jun 14, 2013)

Your husband complains that his pasta tasted like patchouli.


----------



## Lotus (Jun 14, 2013)

dcornett said:


> I can go right along with the buying expensive oils that you wouldn't one time buy for food, and the kitchen gadgets that I inspect for how the can relate to soaping...but I remember a post way back on a thread like this that really hit home: you know your soapmaker when your taking more pictures of your soaps than you are of your family.



Really, I take more pictures of all of my products than I do of my family. Although, with my iPhone, they definitely get their fair share of pictures too.

ETA: Seriously, guys! It was a good dream!! I can't stop thinking about it. : )


----------



## Kay (Jun 14, 2013)

OFF TOPIC: Lotus needs to STOP thinking about 'it'! lol!


----------



## Lotus (Jun 14, 2013)

Kay said:


> OFF TOPIC: Lotus needs to STOP thinking about 'it'! lol!



Yes, Kay! You're right. I'll end up gettin' myself in trouble.


----------



## amanda_hughes (Jun 14, 2013)

All I do is talk soap to everyone. My husband says I'm obsessed. Not obsessed, infatuated. Eh, just a smidge obsessed I guess.  Ill talk so much about soap and be lookin at my phone for new recipes and such and by the time I look up waiting for a response and he's gone.


----------



## Lotus (Jun 14, 2013)

amanda_hughes said:


> All I do is talk soap to everyone. My husband says I'm obsessed. Not obsessed, infatuated. Eh, just a smidge obsessed I guess.  Ill talk so much about soap and be lookin at my phone for new recipes and such and by the time I look up waiting for a response and he's gone.



Ooh! Infatuated! I was just thinking of this word to tell my neighbor. : ) Hey, he's on the same page, so it's okay. : )


----------



## kazmi (Jun 15, 2013)

innerdiva73 said:


> Your husband complains that his pasta tasted like patchouli.


 
LMAO  that is hilarious!! Sad but true


----------



## jean1C (Jun 16, 2013)

When you go to a neighborhood block party and admire some layered dessert thingy and think, "HMM....That would be a cool soap, chocolate, marshmallow, chocolate"....OH>>>>look at that dessert...."chocolate,toasted marshmallow and little pieces of grahram cracker"....Heck yeah...."smores soap"...why not? lol


----------



## Kay (Jun 16, 2013)

You're working on a recipe and you see 'water', you instantly think 'distilled water' ! But then remember, you are making a FOOD recipe and distilled water is not necessary!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 16, 2013)

You smell something nice and wonder "hmm, is there a FO for this?"


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jun 16, 2013)

You dream about soap
You splurge on EO's and FO's instead of other things
You would rather make soap than cook!  

Yes ladies and gents,  I am a victim of this, :


----------



## jean1C (Jun 16, 2013)

When your teenagers say any of the following:

"MOM, why is there soap in the fridge?" 
"Why can't you make cupcakes that we CAN EAT?"
"OMG, you should have seen the huge mess mom had in the kitchen today. I came downstairs and she was like....in a chemistry lab with her apron, glasses and gloves" 

When your husband says, 
"Smells good, what are you making?" referring to some sweet bakery item that is not happening. 

When you say to your teenagers....I love this one...
"I need you to empty the dishwasher, I think I may have lye on my hands and I don't want it to get on the dishes that we eat off of."   BTW...you can use this one for a number of things..."Can you take out the trash? I don't want to get lye on the garbage can...just in case". OR "I need help cleaning the bathroom. I don't want to get lye on anything that you may have to touch!"  LOL!!!!


----------



## thinkativeone (Jun 17, 2013)

Lotus said:


> ETA: You also feel a little hesitant to cook with a particular oil that you are planning to use for your next batch.



Hahahaha this is so what I do, too! 

Oh and I laughed so hard at Patchouli Pasta! How does that happen? XD


----------



## soapguy (Jun 17, 2013)

When you look at overweight people and think of the possibilities.


----------



## AnitaB (Jun 17, 2013)

Well "Eat your Heart Out ladies"! I have not one but two yard sale crock pots! I had a dream too, but it was about me buying another pistol. AND get this, my hubby was telling me the other day that that's all I talk about these days now is soap. Soap this and soap that, yada, yada, yada! But yesterday while making our soap, we fought over  who was going to use the stickblender to get the cp to trace, funny huh?

I may be obsessed but he's following pursuit!  Monkey see monkey do...


----------



## AnitaB (Jun 17, 2013)

amanda_hughes said:


> All I do is talk soap to everyone. My husband says I'm obsessed. Not obsessed, infatuated. Eh, just a smidge obsessed I guess.  Ill talk so much about soap and be lookin at my phone for new recipes and such and by the time I look up waiting for a response and he's gone.




OMG! I was doing that last night!


----------



## AnitaB (Jun 17, 2013)

innerdiva73 said:


> Your husband complains that his pasta tasted like patchouli.



OMG So hilarious!!! :clap:


----------



## AnitaB (Jun 17, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> You smell something nice and wonder "hmm, is there a FO for this?"




I've done a lot of searching and found some real nice ones. Also found some that sounded really disgusting!


----------



## MegMatt927 (Jun 17, 2013)

I knew I got the bug when I converted a section of my boyfriends closet into my soap curing area


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jun 17, 2013)

I made some spaghetti one day and I asked my nephew to wash the dishes and of course he did not completely rinse them off to ensure the residue was gone and WALLA, we had a specially handcrafted Pasta infused with patchouli, lol!

I laugh now but my husband was not too impressed


----------



## soapguy (Jun 18, 2013)

When you justify the purchase of a dehumidifier, but the hidden truth is you're looking at having a constant supply of distilled water for your soap making endeavors.


----------



## Kay (Jun 20, 2013)

You see someone on Facebook who is using a stick blender, and ask her what type of soap or lotion she's making. She responds back that it's mayonnaise! 'Oh, people use stick blenders for food things too??' :-o  This actually happened to me yesterday.   :lolno:


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Jun 20, 2013)

Pricing out supplies (teas, coffee) from work to se if it cheaper than going online. lol


----------



## Ginka (Jun 20, 2013)

I really like that thread. It's good o know that you not the only one like that. All aforementioned symptoms are present! Good thing I have teenaged daughter with skin problems so I have an excuse for my skin products adventure! " it's all for our baby!"


----------



## MOGal70 (Jun 20, 2013)

When you only make soap for your family, and your husband tells you as you, are making another batch, "we already have enough soap to last for the next hundred years"!


----------



## Bicycle808 (Jun 20, 2013)

MOGal70 said:


> When you only make soap for your family, and your husband tells you as you, are making another batch, "we already have enough soap to last for the next hundred years"!



sell it!!!!


----------



## Bicycle808 (Jun 20, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> Pricing out supplies (teas, coffee) from work to se if it cheaper than going online. lol



I've found that the Indian/Pakistani market is cheeeepest for most teas(especially mimri), the Chinese/Korean mart is cheapest for green tea (especially pingshui aka gunpowder), and Dark-roast, wretchedly bad coffee from the Mexican spot (eg, cafe supremo) are cheapest... bought locally to avoid shipping cost.

That's how I do it out here in NJ; not sure if your neck of the woods has a lot of "ethnic" markets...


----------



## soapguy (Jun 20, 2013)

Holy crap, the world is your oyster!:clap:


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 22, 2013)

You know you're a soapmaker when your family says "Where are we going to put all of this soap?"


----------



## thebarof (Jun 22, 2013)

I absolutely adore this thread..

and I am relieved to know I am not the only one.

I have my soap oils in a separate cupboard to avoid anyone cooking with my good oils. 
I buy a separate extra refined virgin olive oil for cooking only (mostly) so that no one even thinks of poaching my oils.
when I go shopping at costco I always spend quality time in the soapers.. err oil lane with an eye out for my favorites and any new goodies I may want to play with.
I specifically go to the indian markets for all of my herbs for soap and hair.
the international market has the best grape seed, and I will always make an excuse just to run and grab some.
will visit the kitchen store and only half of my mind is on cooking when I see the lovely gadgets.

I am so sure I am missing a few. LOL so far no one has called me obsessed. Hunny just tells me he adores everything I make by hand. :-D but I think he has an ulterior motive as he adores his personal homemade gifts and doesn't want to deter that.


----------



## Bicycle808 (Jun 22, 2013)

soapguy said:


> Holy crap, the world is your oyster!:clap:




Nonsense.  Jersey is my oyster; I know very little about the real world.  =D


----------



## ashleyrobertson (Jun 24, 2013)

I often forget what certain kitchen tools are even for, because they've become soap making tools, that are used for something completely different!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Jun 24, 2013)

Bicycle808 said:


> I've found that the Indian/Pakistani market is cheeeepest for most teas(especially mimri), the Chinese/Korean mart is cheapest for green tea (especially pingshui aka gunpowder), and Dark-roast, wretchedly bad coffee from the Mexican spot (eg, cafe supremo) are cheapest... bought locally to avoid shipping cost.
> 
> That's how I do it out here in NJ; not sure if your neck of the woods has a lot of "ethnic" markets...



I went to Western Beef out here. And I found a package of whole dried Chamomile flowers for next to NOTHING. Gods I love Spanish ingredients.


----------



## jean1C (Jun 25, 2013)

When you get a post card from your local casino saying they are giving away STICK BLENDERS!!! And you are thinking, YEAH! I can have two stick blenders! Then you think, If my husband goes to, he can get one....then I'll have three!!

THEN, you read the small print and get all disappointed because it requires you spend a certain amount of cash at the casino which is wayyyyyyyy more than the cost of a stick blender. 


THEN, because you got all excited about the idea of having a back up stick blender you plan your next trip to the local good will, because certainly you have something to donate, and while you are there....why not go look around to see if there is a stick blender there?


----------



## savonierre (Jun 25, 2013)

You buy way to many FO's.


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jun 25, 2013)

When talking with your spouse and he gives you a look "like please no more talk about soap":roll:
You look at everything and think of it as a possible soap ingredient
Your friends and family call you to get more soap freebies

Most of all, You can not stop thinking about soap!!:-D


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Jun 25, 2013)

When you are busted at work getting the spent coffee out of the coffee machine - for soap, of course!


----------



## thebarof (Jun 25, 2013)

kdaniels8811 said:


> When you are busted at work getting the spent coffee out of the coffee machine - for soap, of course!



luckily I work at home so I haven't been tagged for being a spent coffee hoard by any co workers.

However my family, another story. I will save in a paper back our spent coffee then set it outside to dry spread out on a non windy day before putting it in the oven to finish drying.

They really adore them smell. :shock: not... :lolno::lolno:


----------



## savonierre (Jun 25, 2013)

When your friends save "containers' for you, just in case you can use them for soap..


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jun 25, 2013)

savonierre said:


> You buy way to many FO's.



I am Soooo guilty of this!!!


----------



## Aunt Polly (Jun 25, 2013)

When your husband asks "When can we have a real bar of soap, instead of the ends of the logs?"


----------



## nebetmiw (Jun 25, 2013)

You know when your a soap maker When YOUR soap is way better than store bought, and friends know it too.  They start asking everytime they see you if you have soap for sale or to give them.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 25, 2013)

you're dead-asleep and suddenly wake up and fly out of bed because you forgot to shut the oven off while processing your batch of soap only to open the oven and realize you didn't make soap today...meanwhile the dogs are up and barking and hubby is yelling from the bedroom "what the h#ll is going on?"  that's happened to me twice in about 6 years!

this thread is deliciously funny and makes me feel that "i'm not alone" in my obsession!


----------



## kazmi (Jun 25, 2013)

heartsong said:


> you're dead-asleep and suddenly wake up and fly out of bed because you forgot to shut the oven off while processing your batch of soap only to open the oven and realize you didn't make soap today...meanwhile the dogs are up and barking and hubby is yelling from the bedroom "what the h#ll is going on?"  that's happened to me twice in about 6 years!
> 
> this thread is deliciously funny and makes me feel that "i'm not alone" in my obsession!


 
OMG I'm laughing sooo hard my sides hurt   I can just picture that going on in my household


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 26, 2013)

when... you are saving cardboard toilet paper rolls and hubby assumes they will be soap molds!


----------



## heartsong (Jun 26, 2013)

ok, here's another one...you store your precious golden mango butter in a plastic container in the back of the fridge & hubby mistakes it for real butter (?) & fries his breakfast potatoes in it...he bought me a used fridge later that week which is now in the garage, and now we are both happy.


----------



## kazmi (Jun 26, 2013)

How were his mango potatoes  LOL  My husband is ready to give up his bar fridge in the mancave/basement so I can move my soaping and lotions stuff out of the kitchen fridge  :twisted:


----------



## heartsong (Jun 26, 2013)

kazmi said:


> How were his mango potatoes  LOL  My husband is ready to give up his bar fridge in the mancave/basement so I can move my soaping and lotions stuff out of the kitchen fridge  :twisted:


 
when I went to use the mango for my lip balms, it was about 1/3 gone...I asked hubby "did you use any of this"  he gave me that deer-caught-in-the-headlights-look, "isn't that butter?"  when I calmly explained, he got a little green, but I said it was food grade, so no problem...I got my fridge in the end, and we've lived happily ever after-LOL!

ever so often tho, if he doesn't recognize something he'll ask me "is this real food?"

had a devil of a time coaxing him into some sun-tea I had brewed and was chilling in a pitcher...I wonder sometimes if he thinks i'm trying to poison him?  :think:


----------



## jean1C (Jun 26, 2013)

kazmi said:


> How were his mango potatoes  LOL  My husband is ready to give up his bar fridge in the mancave/basement so I can move my soaping and lotions stuff out of the kitchen fridge  :twisted:


 OMG!  My daughter said, "maybe you should think about getting a fridge for your soaps"..My son said, "what is soap doing in the refrigerator". They are 17 and 15 respectively. My thoughts are, "CLOSE THE REFRIDGERATOR!!"


----------



## jean1C (Jun 26, 2013)

heartsong said:


> ok, here's another one...you store your precious golden mango butter in a plastic container in the back of the fridge & hubby mistakes it for real butter (?) & fries his breakfast potatoes in it...he bought me a used fridge later that week which is now in the garage, and now we are both happy.


 This is good...You all have me laughing sooooo hard... I think the POISE bladder control products are going to make a killing this month...lol! Mango butter, patchouli pasta......what's next...This is a really good thread!


----------



## Bicycle808 (Jun 27, 2013)

This thread makes me feel very thankful that my marriage is so rockin'...


----------



## heartsong (Jun 27, 2013)

innerdiva73 said:


> Your husband complains that his pasta tasted like patchouli.


 
ROFLMAO!!!   that's hysterical!!!

some time ago, when I was making lotions scented with plumeria, I just washed my utensils along with the last meal's dishes...the scent was really hard to completely wash off!  now I always run my stuff thru the dishwasher!


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jun 28, 2013)

How were the mango potatoes? LOL. This needs to be a show "The Private Lives of Soap Makers".  Love this forum!!


----------



## heartsong (Jun 28, 2013)

innerdiva73 said:


> How were the mango potatoes? LOL. This needs to be a show "The Private Lives of Soap Makers".  Love this forum!!


 
LOL!  maybe we need a reality-tv series for soapmakers?

he didn't notice the difference, but the mango didn't really have a scent to it...it was a pale whitish yellow, kinda like butter...maybe this is a testament to what men will eat while "foraging" thru the fridge?  some of the leftovers I sometimes come across of his is a complete mystery to me, too.


----------



## kazmi (Jun 28, 2013)

heartsong said:


> LOL!  maybe we need a reality-tv series for soapmakers?


 
LOL  It would be a hit show!!


----------



## bodhi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mango potatos?  eh, tell your husband how lucky he was to try such a delicacy.    I eat lots of my ingredients, lol.  

you know youre a soapmaker when you nibble on your cocoa butter...


----------



## rbaker (Jun 29, 2013)

*you know you're a soaper when...*

you know you're a soaper when you dream color combinations for your next batch!


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Jun 29, 2013)

savonierre said:


> When your friends save "containers' for you, just in case you can use them for soap..



If my BBF never gives me another quart cream container I could now make soap every day for 5-6 months and would still find some in out of the way spots. Long with all the other containers she keeps "just in case".  

I read these posts and nod, thinking 'yep, done that' or "wow, I'm not so weird after all, cause I do that too". Everything I look at is evaluated for it's soaping potential. next - rose petals..... how will I use them? what will the result be? will they hold up? what if I mix them with mint? rosemary? lavender? or roses and chocolate? you know what I will be dreaming about tonight


----------



## jean1C (Jun 29, 2013)

Kansas Farm Girl said:


> If my BBF never gives me another quart cream container I could now make soap every day for 5-6 months and would still find some in out of the way spots. Long with all the other containers she keeps "just in case".
> 
> I read these posts and nod, thinking 'yep, done that' or "wow, I'm not so weird after all, cause I do that too". Everything I look at is evaluated for it's soaping potential. next - rose petals..... how will I use them? what will the result be? will they hold up? what if I mix them with mint? rosemary? lavender? or roses and chocolate? you know what I will be dreaming about tonight


 
I LOVE IT!  "I'm not so weird..." LOL. Had to comment on the rose petals...I used them in my soap a while back....NOT a good idea. I think maybe if you grind them up it may be better, but mine were all mushy and when I cut the soap it let HUGE brown slider stripes in my cream colored soap. Think , "skid marks". Not something I ever want to repeat.


----------



## jlroller (Jun 29, 2013)

how about saving every empty container you can just in case you might use them for molds (just found a use for one of them).  And I also go to the grocery store and finally talked my hubby into letting me get some grape seed oil.  The oils section is my favorite.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Jun 30, 2013)

first stop in a new store - the oil section! DH just rolls his eyes and follows. He's a good sport though, he made me a new mold/cutter combo this week. Of course I asked for it to be 12-15" long and it is 22", but, hey, it's done and I am testing it as we speak! 

Jean1C - thanks for the info on the rose petals. Maybe I will crunch some up and put some on top. 

I have a bad habit of saving every yogurt, cottage cheese, sour cream,.... containers cause I might be able to use them. Our recycle doesn't want them, so I figure I will find something to use them for.


----------



## Myava (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey, so good to know I not alone! Lol I've only been into making soap now about a month and my husband thinks I need medication! Lol I was beginning to believe him cause that's all I think about, maybe cause its a new hobby but its good to connect with other soap makers.


----------



## mvpas (Jun 30, 2013)

*You know you are a soap maker when*

You are selling at a craft show and a well- meaning person nively asks you what kind of soap you have. After a 20 minute Soap Making class on different techniques and ingredients, the well-meaning, now glazed over, nice person says "I only wanted to know if you have lavender". My DH swears he will nit take me out in public again.


----------



## mvpas (Jun 30, 2013)

MOGal70 said:


> When you only make soap for your family, and your husband tells you as you, are making another batch, "we already have enough soap to last for the next hundred years"!



That's what got me selling my soap. Have to sell some to make room for making more LOL


----------



## heartsong (Jun 30, 2013)

bodhi said:


> you know youre a soapmaker when you nibble on your cocoa butter...


 
:shock:  oh my goodness!!!  i'm guilty of that, too!  (it just smells soooo incredibly wonderful _not_ to!)


----------



## Margo (Jun 30, 2013)

...when you visit the housewares department and see soap molds instead of containers.  Or use your cat food containers for soap molds.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 30, 2013)

i'm on the road right now, but hubby called me earlier today from the grocery store...a certain brand of golden olive oil was on sale and he asked if I wanted him to pick some up since i'll be home soon....now _that's_ "true love" in _my_ book!  (plus he's in love with a strawberry f/o I recently ordered...he's hinted broadly several times when was I going to make strawberry soap?...go-figure!


----------



## kazmi (Jun 30, 2013)

Sounds like he's hooked too Heartsong  You've GOT to make him that strawberry soap for picking up the OO !!!  A reward to reinforce his good behavior :-D


----------



## heartsong (Jun 30, 2013)

kazmi said:


> Sounds like he's hooked too Heartsong  You've GOT to make him that strawberry soap for picking up the OO !!!  A reward to reinforce his good behavior :-D


 
you betcha!  plus i'm researching all I can to make him a really superb shaving cream that's strawberry scented...that would really please & surprise him!  he uses a straight razor & likes his bowl of "cream!"


----------



## decorpe (Jun 30, 2013)

*a new one*

hi I´m a new soaper in this forum, thanks for all the ideas, but for me..... my son really understand all this stuff about 4 to 6 weeks after for use the soap, he began to sell my soap, and he ask which one is ready... because one friend want to buy them, I hope I can see the money after...:smile:


----------



## Brandica2013 (Jul 1, 2013)

when everything's a soap mold & you start taking stuff that's someone else items to use for soap making when they use it for cooking I can't o anywhere without thinking about how that would be great for soap & i got my family doing it 2...love it!!


----------



## Brandica2013 (Jul 1, 2013)

Kay said:


> You go to the grocery store, and look at the oils they have for SOAP instead of cooking!
> 
> I actually had a dream about soap making last night too!



LOL I so do this all the time


----------



## Brandica2013 (Jul 1, 2013)

Miz Jenny said:


> You visit a kitchen store and every gadget you like relates to soapmaking. This happened yesterday.  Even the Hubster was getting excited.



yep this is me 2!


----------



## Brandica2013 (Jul 1, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> You are walking past the local CVS and look at the flowerbed and think "Can I come back later and harvest some of the beautiful lavender?"



wow!! great minds must think alike because pretty much every answer im SMH thinking im so glad im not the only one doing/thinking all these crazy things...all CVS must have lavender


----------



## thinkativeone (Jul 1, 2013)

I've got a new one.

When you meet someone that has goat milk, and mention making goat milk soap, then find out she makes soap and goat milk soap herself.... And you instantly just about have your heads explode with back and forth conversations of excitement!!! 

So, when you find a fellow soapmaker you lose it!  

Oh, and I'm guilty of nibbling the cocoa butter too! I wish it tasted like the heaven it smells like!!


----------



## bodhi (Jul 1, 2013)

thinkativeone said:


> Oh, and I'm guilty of nibbling the cocoa butter too! I wish it tasted like the heaven it smells like!!



Agreed.  I think ive made a discovery though.  Toblerone, the white chocolate bars, I think the little nougat bits in the bars are really cocobutter bits.  Could be wrong, but im sticking with that.  Another discovery chalked up to soaping addiction!


----------



## Soaper Debbie (Jul 1, 2013)

You are in the 'Soap Aisle" at your local grocery store and you pick up a bar and read the ingredients and laugh out loud, the person in the aisle with you asks "What's so funny?" You then show her the bath bar and begin explaining/selling/closing to this new potential customer. Her next comment is "Do you have a card?"
http://fallingleafsoap.com


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jul 2, 2013)

Soap isn't just soap anymore, it is art.
Soaping has become kind of like therapy! 
It gets your mind off other things!
Shopping addictions have switched to a hunt for EO's, Fo's, and more materials.


S - Soapers
A - Anonymous
I may need to see a therapist for my addiction, or attend an SA meeting, LOL!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jul 3, 2013)

...you pull random containers out of the waste basket and throughly evaluate their mold potential. I just did that with a cookie container that my husband threw away.


----------



## jean1C (Jul 3, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> ...you pull random containers out of the waste basket and throughly evaluate their mold potential. I just did that with a cookie container that my husband threw away.


 
HAHA! I just did it today at lunch, I made those yakisoba teriyaki noodles. Thought, HMMM...this is kind of cool, it even has some decorative ridges on the bottom.


----------

